# Wake-Lock Triggers?



## no-tec (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm wondering what Wake-up Alarm triggers are safe to turn off by default from the system side. I've noticed things like the system calendar trigger will actually prevent from you connecting to a cell network. There's also many duplicates in the list.

What triggers are you guys turning off on a fresh build?

And just so I'm certain, having the check unchecked will turn that trigger off correct? (confused because maybe checkbox on means, 'Allow this trigger to bypass firm sleep')


----------



## dna59 (Jul 17, 2013)

I think I have all turned off and haven't had trouble for my setup. If I remember correctly no check means do not allow


----------



## xapt3r5 (Aug 29, 2013)

Unchecked = Disabled

I have only noticed one of the wake lock settings to keep play store from automatically update apps on wifi, while unckecked, though. I can't remember exactly what, I think it was the calendar too. I haven't had a sim card plugged in for a while now...


----------

